
Should Your Company Just Say "No" To Dropbox? - nreece
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/08/should-your-company-just-say-no-to-dropbox.php
======
__chrismc
Your company should say "no" to any service it doesn't trust with its data.

Dropbox is awesome, but it's primarily a consumer product. Corporate IT
departments are rightfully wary of its spread amongst staff, in case it
doesn't have the security or other (often regulatory) requirements they need
for their data.

------
Kell
AeroFS, a yc alumni works great if you're concerned with where your data is
stored. Nothing is stored on any cloud, because they use a p2p tech, or
something like that. They also seem quite serious about security.

www.aerofs.com

